# Residential Snow Removal Leads



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

1. As a Snowplow Operator, would you be willing to pay for residential snow removal leads? Yes or No

2. If the answer is yes, what is the maximum that you are willing to pay?

$10-$15 
$15-$20
$20-$25
$25 +

3. In which state are you located?

Please post your responses within this thread...Thanks in advance to everyone who responds


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

It's a concept I've given thought this year as I propose more work for next year. I want to put on another truck and would increase the residentials by probably 20-25. To do that, I might offer an incentive to customers like 1 free plowing per referral. At an average of about $25 per plowing, my "cost" if you look at it that way would be $25. It's just been a thought, and nothing I've acted on. I'd be curious to see what others might say.

New Hampshire

~Kevin


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*sure*

yes 20-25

massachusetts


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Seems like a good idea. Yes, I'd pay up to $25. Pa. To get a little off this thread. I used to offer my res. customers $5 off my rate for every customer they refer that pans out within 1/2 mile radius. After a while some would get their drive plowed for free but I more than made up for that with new customers plus they were all close together.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I actually did that a couple years ago. Started a service, something like being a broker. Put out notices for operators to get on my list for referrals and they told me what areas they operated. Then in my advertising for customers, had people call me for referrals to plow guys in their area. First year, I offered it as a free service as a way of guaging potential on both sides of the operation. The next year was to charge for being listed for referrals. Got several listings the first year, but not enough the next year to make it pay for the time involved. But, consider that in this area there is very little advertising for plowing. There was only one other guy besides me who advertised at all this year for the towns within a 30 mile radius. Most referals and business is word of mouth.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Mick & Boss make great points. I might look at $5-10 discount for referring a new customer in my service area (one city). Also, word of mouth IS important to me, as I really prefer getting people who KNOW others who have used my service.

Good thread!


----------



## Gusco (Jan 24, 2005)

1. How many leads would there be for the amount of money paid?

2. I get a decent amount of new pushes every year from advertisement and word of mouth. For every one that might drop I usually can replace or add two accounts.

I guess it would depend on how it was presented. I wouldnt want to have to solicit accounts by calling a list of prospects.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*Why?*



Michael J. Donovan;369889 said:


> 1. As a Snowplow Operator, would you be willing to pay for residential snow removal leads? Yes or No
> 
> 2. If the answer is yes, what is the maximum that you are willing to pay?
> 
> ...


WHY WOULD ANYONE WANT TO BE INVOLVED WITH RESIDENTIAL PLOWING ANYMORE?...... IS IT JUST ME OR ARE THE HOMEOWNERS ALWAYS LOOKING FOR SOMETHING FOR NOTHING............ I STICK TO COMMERCIAL NOW payup


----------



## Pushin_On (Feb 17, 2007)

*Owner*



Michael J. Donovan;369889 said:


> 1. As a Snowplow Operator, would you be willing to pay for residential snow removal leads? Yes or No
> 
> 2. If the answer is yes, what is the maximum that you are willing to pay?
> 
> ...


 I am a new member and am responding to your question, I would be willing to pay 20-25 dollars for leads for snow removal. I am located in Colorado near the Fort Collins area. I am also wanting to find out rates for a pickup with a 8 ft plow and a bobcat skidsteer with a 78 inch snowblower are going for.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*advertise*

If you have a market you need to advertise and they will come. We just had a 12-14 inch snow event. We turned down over 200 calls on the phone. We put a message on the phone if you are not an existing customer we are not taking any new customers.

When we have snow on ground we get calls. The only bad thing about "call ins" is you don't know what you are plowing. Most of the time the drive has a car stuck in it and they want you to pull it out.

I would think a good advertising program would be the way to go. I would also remember lots of liability in this type of plowing.

Dave


----------



## Marine1 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm new to this site, so my two cents for what it's woth is: i wouldn't pay anything. There are very few pro's doing residential. Once i'm in a neighborhood word gets out after the first tough storm. I charge a premium and they get timeliness and reliability for it.


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*yes
20 Bucks...
Ohio
And I Always Give A One Time Discount On Jobs For A GOOD Referral !*


----------



## Plownazzi (Feb 19, 2007)

i think that if you need to pay for plow jobs you must not be doing a good job...this storm we probably could have went and rented another peice of equiptment and still made money....you just need a customer base and they will recommed you....so unless you are just starting out then you probably wouldn't need to pay for leads.....also...residential plowing is a fast quick and easy way to make lots of money in a little amount of time...so if you are knocking residential plowing how is the liability insurance premium you are paying for all of those commercial accounts....we have one or two commercial accounts only because we can make more money on the residential side and takes a lot less time....


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*not knocking residental plowing*

Plowing a lot or drive you have never seen is hard to do with out doing damage to equipment or property. I prefer to plow lots that I am familiar with.

Example: We went to plow a drive. We ask home owner where the drive was. She said it is right next to house. We plowed right next to house. Husband came out of house and said you just plowed the flowers the drive is over 8 feet.

Example: I ask home owner where the drive was. He said it was a "U" shaped drive and it goes around back of house. I dropped plow and started pushing 24 inches of snow. The truck started to lean to the left at an alarming angle. I stopped. He yelled that is good enough. I said but you said this was a "U" drive. He said yes it is but it is more like a "J". Had I kept going as he stated I would have been stuck and did property damage.

I just choose not to get these unpleasant surprises.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Are others getting the same referral? I wouldn't want to pay for something if 30 other guys got the same call. I wouldn't pay more than $5 even for a guaranteed plow though since around here your lucky to get more than $25 for the one time plow.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

green mountain hits it on the head.

There are these types of services for home improvement. You sign up, they call you with leads, and there might be a 30% close rate at best. You aren't the only one getting the lead.

If you were the only one, then I would think much like people going to home cheapo for window installation, you'd be dealing with a lot of cheap people who don't want to drop a dime to a reputable service in the phone book.

The other posts about giving discounts for actual referrals that pan out makes more sense.

I wouldn't pay a dime for a lead service. I would also question the ability of such a service to come up with customers in a reasonable range. For smaller towns, I think this would be a bust....for larger cities, it might have a chance. Word of mouth will always rule.

For new guys, maybe a co-op type of advertising scheme might be a better idea.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I'd pay for good commercial leads. Kind of like Dodge Reports. The lead could give name, property size, contact info and taking Bids from this date to this date.


----------



## nickr42 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Service Magic*

I'm a painting contractor and this one company keeps calling me every 2 months or so and it's called service magic. They are a referal company that charges for each lead and wants you to give them a Credit card # so they can charge you every month for however many leads you want.They suggest about $700.00 worth. Personaly I thick it's a scam...You get your lead and 4 other guys get that same lead and you end up spending your week trying to out bid 4 other guys. The only one that wins is the referal company because they just collected 4 payments of $30-$40.00 from each contractor. If they would let you bid the job and if you get it, then charge for the referal it might be worth it.

I have found over the years that the only good customers come from word of mouth.

Word of mouth is the BEST and only way I get my customers.


----------



## Ronslawncare07 (Feb 21, 2007)

*service magic??*



nickr42;377084 said:


> I'm a painting contractor and this one company keeps calling me every 2 months or so and it's called service magic. They are a referal company that charges for each lead and wants you to give them a Credit card # so they can charge you every month for however many leads you want.They suggest about $700.00 worth. Personaly I thick it's a scam...You get your lead and 4 other guys get that same lead and you end up spending your week trying to out bid 4 other guys. The only one that wins is the referal company because they just collected 4 payments of $30-$40.00 from each contractor. If they would let you bid the job and if you get it, then charge for the referal it might be worth it.
> 
> I have found over the years that the only good customers come from word of mouth.
> 
> Word of mouth is the BEST and only way I get my customers.


Has any one ever used service Magic I got them calling me too an i mean they dont take no for a answer like u said it could be a scam an your just gonna get screwed out of money


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Nobody said you have to subscribe to this service and pay into it forever and ever. I think if you use it either to get a start in the business or use it to expand it could be worth it. As many have pointed out and most others already know-- if you plow a drive for the first time in the daylight many times you will get other neighbors to have theirs plowed also. It usually doesn't take too many leads to get something rolling as far as a route goes.


----------



## plowman350 (Jul 19, 2004)

*No pay*

I don't think I'd pay for a referral. I've used referal services in another business, and like was mentioned, you may be one of 4 guys getting the same lead. Now, if they wer EXCLUSIVE leads, meaning that they were only sold to one person, that would be different, but I would still decline.

I think it's fairly easy to get residential properties. In fact, with just a little advertising this year I ended up with more than I really needed, or wanted. There are plenty of people who are older, don't have the time, or just don't have the desire to stand outside in the cold at 6:00am to clear their driveway so they can get to work. Plenty of work up for grabs in the residential market. I could spend $25 in mailings, and probably pick up a customer or two. Furthermore, that customer would be one in my target neighborhood, which reduces drivetime and overhead. I think that for an established company, you may get too many scattered accounts by using leads, even if they're based on zip codes.

Finally, I think its crazy that some people HATE residential work. I'm not sure about the rest of the country, but it seems to me that a lot of our snows happen overnight and into the morning hours. This leaves very little time to get a ton of commercials done before business opens. I take on only as many commercials as we can handle before 8:00am and fill the rest of my day with residentials. Even though you may get more phone calls "where are you" if you have more customers, they're not nearly as likely to be upset with you if you didn't get there on time. Commercial properties can be very demanding, and not understanding. They show up to work at 6:00am and assume you're sleeping. What they don't realize is that the snow hit its trigger depth 15 mins ago and there was nothing to plow yet.....but they don't know that.... They're ridiculously concerned about liability, and want you to sit there and keep the lot clear all day, ignoring your other customers.

IF you get a 3inch snowfall, most homeowners understand that you will wait for the snow to be almost finished before you come. If its a bit storm (like 8-12inches) and you have to come twice, they think you're incredibly dedicated to keeping their driveways clear. (I use seasonal contracts for all accounts, which affects my view of things).

Anyways, I think lead services are great when they're exclusive, when the leads were obtained in a direct manner (the customer expects a contractor to call them), and when they're priced right. But for small accounts such as residentials, I don't think I'd pay for the lead....Commercial leads? Bring 'em on!


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

In terms of Residential Work, if another contractor is getting out of the business, and wants to sell me his list, I will pay anywhere from $15-$25 PER CONTRACT SIGNED. I wont pay for a name and a phone number. Even $15-$25 per contract could be generous, because if he is going out of business anyway, his people are going to call someone, so whats the chance they will call me. I run a 100% residential operation, and have no plans to expand into commercial. I love all you commercial guys who cant stand the residentials.....you guys are keeping me growing year after year  Like someone said, there is plenty of residential work out there, and it doesnt require a lot of advertising to get it. In terms of Service Magic.....wow....biggest mistake I made was contacting those guys and letting them have my phone number......man they called so much from so many different numbers I had to store them all in my phone as "Dont Answer" so I wouldnt accidentally answer their call and have to hear from them......


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't think I would pay for leads from an agency of some sort after reading the different perspectives here. I would, as mentioned earlier in this thread, maybe offer an incentive program to my customers that they be credited a certain amount for new sign ons they bring to me. I have always agreed that word of mouth is the BEST way to get new work. 

Sept 2, and it's all downhill to winter now folks! Happy Plowing!!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I would pay $20-25 per local lead.

Located in central NJ.


----------



## NE Snowmelting (Sep 21, 2007)

I would remove my business parteners fingers for more snow melting leads.


----------



## MB3 (Oct 11, 2007)

*You are right*



Marine1;373744 said:


> I'm new to this site, so my two cents for what it's woth is: i wouldn't pay anything. There are very few pro's doing residential. Once i'm in a neighborhood word gets out after the first tough storm. I charge a premium and they get timeliness and reliability for it.


Marine, I agree with you, there are very few professional doing res, and that is why I can make so much money doing them. My customers know that I will be there just when the last flake is falling, and they hear me at 3 am cleaning their drive. It gives them peace of mind about getting out in the morning, and not waiting for the plow guy. They really enjoy knowing that we will be there, and they will pay top dollar for that. Many of the customers don't even ask what the price will be, just that it will get done. when you can get many of the drive close in one area, I do 99% of mine down one road in our town, so we can hit 2 or 3 each time I stop, I can make close to double than doing a commerical account, it that give time, and I have both, just that my commericals need to be done while it is snowing, so when it is done, I take the crew and start the houses. It is not for everyone, but we make a game out of it, and we have fun doing it


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

i wouldnt pay anything around here. post an ad at a local store on a bulletin board and boom the phone rings. i also offer a 15% discount of the price for 1-3 referrals within 1mile radius, and im pretty generous with the 1 mile. anything over 3 referrals gets a 25% discount. they love it when i say that lol but hey it works. and you figure a 15% discount on a $30 job is only $4.50 but you add another account. worth it to me, still making good money at 25% off.


----------



## VanceTrendov (Jul 29, 2004)

Michael J. Donovan;369889 said:


> 1. As a Snowplow Operator, would you be willing to pay for residential snow removal leads? Yes or No
> 
> 2. If the answer is yes, what is the maximum that you are willing to pay?
> 
> ...


Michael,

1. Yes

2. What type of lead are we talking about? I would be willing to pay about 1/8 of the contact price of a customer (lawn or snow), so if winter revenue was 400, I would pay 50. Yet, of these leads how strong are they? If I could close 50% of all leads, then i would be willing to pay $25 per lead. You need to be more direct in your question.

3. Minnesota


----------



## Jess Williger (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, Depends on the size job.Maryland.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

No, I don't want residential. I generally turn down several hundred per season.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Jess Williger;467897 said:


> Yes, Depends on the size job.Maryland.


Jill, welcome to the plowsite. Are you one of our first female members? I am not up on the stats here, but its not to often you see a female posting? Are you a snowplower as well? It will be nice to get a female opinion instead of all males dominating the threads around here


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

RESIDENTIAL PLOWING about $20 to $30 in pa


----------



## McVey Landscaping (Nov 21, 2007)

I would pay $20-25. What I have done is have magnets printed up with my lawn and plowing logo on them and a yearly calander. You can put them on your fridge. I hand these out to my returning customers, then to various other people to attract more business. Has worked well for me. They are really cheap you can get them for about $0.70-$1.00 a piece pretty cheap to pick up new customers. payup wesport :waving:

You just got to like these smiles


Cop by night mower, landscaper, snow plower by day!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

*leads*

We don't pay for leads.
70% of our work is residential. Its working great for me. We have about 2700 of them, very concentrated. Our driveway stakes is our advertising, when you have 20 or 30 clients on a street its easy to get the neighbors. We price them for the season and most are around 600 sq.ft. in size 20' x 30'. A good driver on a tractor with a inverted snowblower can do 50 an hour. I kid you not. It is a bigger pain in the ass, lots of paperwork, calls, and organization. It works for me. My commercial work is separate. The equipment is to big to work on our residentials. The day I decide to slow down, I will keep my commercials. Far less calls, and pretty much stress free.


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

I give my customers $15 off for each referral that results in a new customer. I don't know if it's working or not, but at least it looks good on paper. That way they feel like I am doing something "extra" for them even if they don't get me the referrals.


----------



## straightlinelan (Mar 9, 2008)

I think it is hard to find guys that want to plow drives. I would offer the customer a one time 5.00 or 10.00 off per referral. But since no one really wants to do them, we make it worth our while for drives. We start at 50.00. so if they refer us clients, i am still making money giving them 5 or 10 bucks off for a new job. But make sure the new client has to stay the whole season.


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

I can not afford to give discounts for referrals.... But I do turn down tips and tell customers that word of mouth is the best thing they can do for me, been working good so far and they seem happy with it also.


----------



## SilvaXXIII30 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Snow Blower on Residential ?*

How much would you charge for Residential Snow Removal using a snow blower?

One Car Driveway $
Two Car Driveway $

about 2 car length ?

Because some people wont want plows on there driveways.

Thanks


----------



## BlazingSun (Oct 17, 2008)

*Service Magic*

Didn't beleive in this idea either, but you have total control over your account limits. I signed on with them this past March. As of today, I have paid $927 in fees, but have increased our revenue $32,679. Yes, we lose some leads to others, but the ROI is much better than the yellow pages or newspapers around here. I'm in Indiana, just across from Louisville KY. We don't even advertise in KY or our income would exceed $250,000 easily. We are a 4 person company, working 9months a year and income well exceeds $100K.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

yes 20 - 25


----------



## DsL0670 (Oct 23, 2008)

SilvaXXIII30;597620 said:


> How much would you charge for Residential Snow Removal using a snow blower?
> 
> One Car Driveway $35
> Two Car Driveway $50
> ...


wo do work in Aurora il


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Anyone plow driveways in Sugar Grove, IL ???? I have someone for you as it is not our area.

PM me.

Thanks,


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

I would gladly pay $20 to $25 per referral.

Massachusetts


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Michael,
I would pay, based on the number of contracts signed. I'm in WI and I have a referral process that I give a discount of 10% for 2 referrals that use my services, 20% for 4, up to 30%. I had one customer who got me 15 residentials so I plow his for 1/2 price....every year I get more...


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Keep your residential, I'll keep my commercial.


----------



## thecabinexpert (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes,
Price depends on the size of the driveway and if your actually going to get the job or not. I wouldn't pay $5 for a job i didn't get.
Cumberland WI


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

I turn down about 2 residential calls a day here in Golden, CO, because I have a full commercial route. I don't want your money. I just want to give someone some business. So If you are in the Denver, Golden, Lakewood area. I will give you the info.


----------



## CSPlow (Nov 5, 2008)

*Getting a client base*

What do people do to get a client base? We have run ads in the newspaper, put up flyers in the local grocery stores, hardware stores and laundrymats and we joined the chamber of commerce, which lists us on the web. We live in a rural area and this seems to be the only way to advertise. Anyone have success with leaving flyers on doors? How do you consolidate customers so you are driving 20 miles between clients?
CSPlow


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

If you want new business that cost $0 to advertise. I would use craigslist.org. Between craigslist, and making sales calls. My route has been booked for months. The paper and flyers are a waste of time, and money. While the city sleeps us guys in snow removal are stacking $G'spayup


----------

